# checkered/flemish cross



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, the hubs has decided that we don't have enough to do with the chickens, goats, cattle etc...He has been talking about raising rabbits for meat for awhile now. We have a guy that lives near us that raises checkered/flemish crosses. 

We are primarily interested in raising them for meat. What are your thoughts on this breed cross as far as meat rabbits?

Thanks in advance for your advice. :help:


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I have 'heard' that flemish giants tend to grow slower and have more bone to meat than a commercial type breed. I have also 'heard' that the majority of checkereds tend to have an attitude. This is only information I have heard from a couple different breeders and not my personal experience(I have no experience with these breeds).

I think if you are wanting meat rabbits you should select a more commercial type of rabbit. New Zealand, Californians, Standard Rex, Silver Fox, American, Chinchilla, etc, etc. 

Others may have heard or even experienced differently.


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

would probably look for something else myself... the checkered seem to have a rep for personality issues... and the flemish seem to have a rep for poor meat to bone ratios, though they get big fast.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

Would it change your mind if they were free. The guy want to give them to me because he bought them for his kids and they are no longer feeding them, as he is now having to do it hiself. He is also throwing in the rabbit cage thaat they are currently living in.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I love my Flemmies!!!! And I do eat them, but that being said they probably aren't the best meat to bone and growth rate. On a good note: Flemmies are not that much more expensive to feed than regular rabbits as they really need lots of hay to thrive (and I get that reallllly cheap). They also seem to have cast iron stomachs, have no problems eating cole crops (fed them alot with no problems before I read they weren't supposed to have them). Flemmies are the sweetest rabbits on the planet, don't know how much it will temper a checkered giants temperament though. 

FYI- Flemmies WERE originally a meat rabbit. A full sized flemmy will barely fit into my largest pressure cooker/canner and cooked for an hour with a bit of applejuice instead of water and OMG it is SOOOOOO good, falling off the bone tender and will feed alot of people. But it does take about 8 months to get a Flemmy to that size. It's an expensive meal but SOOOOO worth it IMO. 

I say go for it, raise a couple litters and if the growth rate and/or meat/bone ratio isn't good enough for you, get some new zealands and/or californians to cross breed with.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, this is all considering that they have the sweet flemmy temperament. There is no way in heck I would put up with a giant vicious rabbit, that's just asking for a huge headache.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd sure take them, for free! Will these be your first rabbits? You can learn a lot by working with them. Good Luck!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

If they were free, I would take them.

If they don't work out or you decide to switch to a commercial type later, at least you got free equipment out of the deal.

I started with mutts for my first rabbits and then switched to a more commercial type.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Take them, you can always eat them. May have to eat them in self defense if they have a Checkered personality. Flemish are not a meat breed, yes you can eat any rabbit, but Flemish simply aren't economical to feed, they eat a lot, they really like their food. To get a decent amount of meat you have to feed them until their 4-6 months old, and then their roasters not fryers. Checkers seem to be a bit better growth wise, but I've never had them, really have no interest in large hostile rabbits with sharp pointy teeth. Seriously they can be very nasty, at shows theres a fence put up around the judging table to keep them from jumping into the crowd and devouring someone. Okay I'll stop funning now, but some of its for real. I wouldn't breed them to each other, I'd get a New Zealand or California pair and do terminal outcrosses, see if improves growth rates. JMHO


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*rofl* Thanks for the laugh Honorine. I haven't been around a TON of Checkereds, but all of those I have been around have been sane (all from show lines but raised as pets - perhaps lots of hands-on keeps them sane??)... 

I would think that breeding an arch-type to a huge floppy-type would create some interesting babies. I'd definitely get something more "typical" meat-style to breed them to though, so the babies will be more along the lines of what you are actually breeding for...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread, but if you were primarily feeding your rabbits to dogs, would a Flemish be a better option as far as cost-efficiency goes? Meat to bone ratio wouldn't be a factor, as the dogs need and eat both....?


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Lyndsey- most people would say no simply because feeding adult flemmies does cost more than feeding adult NZW's. I really don't think it costs that much more since mine get a 1/2 a flake of hay a day and some greens in addition to just a small amount more pellets than my meat mutts get. Mine also get pumpkins regularly as I have a tendency to overfeed treats and pumpkins are lowfat/lowprotein and free (I grow them).

If you're looking for commercial type production- you won't get it with Flemmies. Mine are mainly pets who happen to produce food for us so we don't really care that they cost a little more.


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

if they were free, I would give it a shot... if for no other reason, it's free equipment.... as some others have said.

Particularly if you are ready to eat them if they don't perform well and there was no agreement to the contrary with the previous owner.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lyndsey - Since you can't feed JUST rabbit to dogs and keep them alive on it alone, you have to add some other kind of meat, you might as well use the bones from the other meat you're raising, and stick with rabbits that grow the best... At least, in my opinion!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a pure bred Flemish Giant Doe & Mix breed buck (I think Chinchila & ??) & her last 2 litters dressed out at about 4 pounds at 10 weeks old. I was pleased & the meat to bone ratio didn't seem bad to me at all.

My other does are mutt rabbits. I don't find my flemish eating that much more than my other rabbits, they all have J feeders & get all the pellets & hay they want right now, no one seems to over eat.

I would take the free rabbits & cages, supples, try breeding them & see how you like it. Butcher a litter & eat them. You may find you really like the rabbits for what ever reason, good breeders, fast grow out weights or excellent mothers but you can always put 1 or some in the freezer & pick up new ones along the way.


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I am going to take them, feeders, waterers, and cage which is 3' wide by 10' long is all free, just have to go pick them up. I have never had rabbits but have been thinking about it for several months now. Was really wanting to hold off as we now have 11 pigs, 8 goats due to kid in March, 12 cows, and 51 chickens and 100 more on the way at the end of the month. Plus hay season will be here before you know it. But for free how can i turn it down. I already have a customer that will take alot of rabbits from me to eat, but thats after I fill my freezer first. I will definatley be asking plenty more questions over the next few months as we learn with the rabbits. We pick them up Thursday and we will be off ffrom there.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Pictures please when you pick them up, would love to see your new bunnies!


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Well you can't beat that deal with a stick, Good Luck!!


----------



## MrHank (Sep 12, 2007)

I will definitely get some pics of the new bunnies up tonight or tomorrow. I am picking them up after work. :grin: Plus my cousin and his wife have a nice 10ft cage they are going to let us come and get so we should have plenty of room for these big bunnies. lol


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

My flemish giant buck is a sweetheart, and he eats less than the others because he doesn't waste his food. The females dig their pellets out of their j-feeders, and teach their young to do the same, so they end up wasting more than they eat. George is just an excellent rabbit.
And the checkered giant male we had (until he got out and got eaten by something) had a lovely personality. I know I've heard checkereds are supposed to be mean, but he never was, and threw the most beautiful bunnies! I wouldn't have a problem trying another one, then culling if it or it's young were nasty-tempered.
Kit


----------

